
White iPad available immediately? We'll know on Wednesday - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/02/white-ipad-available-immediately-well-know-on-wednesday.ars
======
moblivu
Intelligent notification system, full web browser with tabbed browsing and
Flash support, real multitasking, more ports and expansion, a better
organisation system (not a wall of icons)....... Man, they can do something
great!

